# Summer work for 2 young men



## colm flanagan (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi myself and my friend are both 22 and looking to spend the summer in portugal. We dont mind where we go at all and have years experience in waitering and bar tending. Any information, email addresses or help of any kind in getting some work would be greatly appreciated. Cheers and roll on the summer


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Colm,

I just noticed that no one has replied. I cant help, sorry.
Just thought that I would say that the Algarve would be your best bet
but it may be harder to find something in this present downturn.

People just don't have the money right now for holidays etc
so this will have a knock on effect on tourist related seasonal work.

Sorry, that I cant be more positive, but good luck anyway.


----------

